# The Super Moon



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice shot! The moon seemed extra bright tonight too


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a nice one from an FB friend of mine:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I tried to get a pic of the super moon and it ended up being a big white blob in the middle of a black background. Good work.


----------



## henry06 (May 10, 2012)

Nice shot!

I've seen it and I'm kinda spooked!

Well, nice shot..I could prettily see Clavius...


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cool shots thanks for sharing.


----------

